# How much fleece for liners?



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm getting the SCN soon, and I want to get some fleece and other accessories ready.

How much fleece do I need to make two sets of liners? So I have one for in the cage, and a back up when one is being washed.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

4 yards should be plenty for a start. It will also give you extra if you mess up a bit. 

You'll need to replace the liners from time to time, because most rats will chew the fleece. So, having extra fleece around is a good thing.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I use fleece to line my current cage, and I haven't had to replace any yet. I got lucky with my non-chewing boys! There's a sale at Joann's on fleece right now, so I was probably going to get 3 or 4 yards. I just didn't want to overkill it or undercut it.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

ahrat said:


> I use fleece to line my current cage, and I haven't had to replace any yet. I got lucky with my non-chewing boys! There's a sale at Joann's on fleece right now, so I was probably going to get 3 or 4 yards. I just didn't want to overkill it or undercut it.


Glad to hear your rats aren't chewers. 

Joann's is a great place to buy fleece. I LOVE their sales.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I use the petco rat manor currently so I don't use as much fleece, but if you are looking for a place to get it cheap I suggest looking on ebay. Thats where I get all mine. I only need a yard and you can get that much for like $5 bucks on ebay. People also sell remnant pieces so if you only need a little you can get it there too! And they have all different colors/patters. I go for the black and white checkered fleece


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I get 6 yard of fleece for each set of cage liners I make. I make mine like pillow cases though so they slip over the plastic trays. This way if they chew holes on one side I can just flip it (all except the middle liner). I buy my fabric when it goes on sale though. I got my green set of liners for 16 dollars.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I can get a yard for 5 dollars at Joann's right now. I'm going to shop around though. My cage should be here the 16th! I'm super excited. I'm going to have to save this weeks paycheck for toys and things to fill it with. Totally worth it though! That's what I always tell people when they say "ew" or something similar to my boys. If ratties didn't make great pets I wouldn't spend as much money and time as I do on them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Also, phantom, is there a tutorial you have or follow for the pillow case style? I'm a decent hand sewer, but I'm pretty good with a sewing machine. I want to try to do something like that style because i don't really feel like dealing with clips everywhere.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't have a tutorial for the pillow case at this moment, but I might in the near future because I'm going to be making some more cage liners pretty soon (Joann's has a sale. >.>). I can give you a few tips though that helped me a lot. 

- Try to leave two inches or maybe a little more around the outside of your fabric. Fabric shinks in the wash. You'll need the extra half an inch to sow the cross stitches, and you also need room on the inside for the plastic tray to fit comfortably. I also try to keep myself some extra fabric room so that in case I do accidentally sew it too tight and it does not fit I can always open up the seem and sew it again a little more to the outside. 

- Your best reference is your own pillow case. Just imagine it like a much larger pillow case then the one on your bed. 

- I have the Double Ferret Nation so for the middle liner my sowing was a bit different. If you ever decide to upgrade to another level I'll explain how to sow the corner. It took me a few tries. >.<

- Try making a pillow case for yourself first. I made a pillow case for my boyfriend before I tackled my cage liners. This way I got the hand of it and it was less frustrating to sow the cage liner later. 

- First I sowed the cage liner itself with a straight stitch, but I made sure to leave an inch or half an inch of fabric on the outside. I went back and did a cross stitch zig-zag type of pattern on the half an inch to the outside of the straight liner afterwards. This just helps keep the fabric from coming apart after so many times through the wash. (I use cotton so fleece might be different.) I used the largest zig-zag pattern I could find on my sowing machine. I have recently upgraded to a better sowing machine so now I'm using the zig-zag pattern with a line on one side. It depends on how much thread you have as well. 

Someone on here also mentioned using velcro for their cage liners instead of the pillow case method. I forgot who it was though.


----------



## Kisetsu (Jan 24, 2014)

I was just at Joann's yesterday buying fleece. Be sure to check their remnants bin! All their fleece is 50% off, and then the remnants are an additional 50% off!. I got almost 2 yards of fleece for like, $7. So, if you're wanting to make some hammocks and other accessories, it's a good place to look for even cheaper fleece.


----------

